# Springfield XD 9mm / 40 S&W



## nickh8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello everyone this is my first post so excuse my incompetence. I am in the market for a new handgun and I sure I want the Springfield XD but I am not sure what caliber to purchase. 

I have some experience with my fathers SP101 .357 MAG and that is about it. 

The gun will be ideally used for Home Defense and Practice. I am growing more fond of the hobby.

I am fairly new to shooting but am willing to practice a couple times a month. Therefore ammunition price is a factor.

I had my eye on the Springfield XD 40 with the 4 inch barrel. But am wondering if it is a bad idea to purchase a High caliber handgun as my first gun. as opposed to the 9mm.

also I was wondering if like I have read about some of the glocks, does this handgun allow for swap-able barrels between the 357 sig and 40 S&W?

any personal advice or experience you guys could feed me would be appreciated.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

nickh8 said:


> I am fairly new to shooting but am willing to practice a couple times a month. Therefore ammunition price is a factor.
> 
> I had my eye on the Springfield XD 40 with the 4 inch barrel. But am wondering if it is a bad idea to purchase a High caliber handgun as my first gun. as opposed to the 9mm.


I would suggest purchasing a handgun in .22 Long Rifle first. You will eventually pay for the cost of the .22 LR handgun with your ammo savings. If you are looking at a semi-auto in a centerfire, get a .22 LR in a semi-auto. Ruger Mark II/Mark III, Ruger 22/45 and Browning Buckmark are three good semi-autos that are available in .22 LR.

If you can, try shooting different models and calibers before you purchase your centerfire handgun. I would also look into taking the NRA Basic Pistol Course before you purchase a centerfire handgun. You will be taught good shooting form and firearm safety along with things to consider when purchasing a handgun.

As far as Glock, some people love them and others hate them. The same can be said of any manufacturer. Find one that fits your hand well and works well with your natural point of aim.

Of the three most popular semi-auto cartridges (9x19, .40 S&W, .45 ACP), the .40 S&W has the snappiest recoil and loudest muzzle blast. The .45 ACP is more pleasant to shoot than the .40 S&W and is considered by many to be a better stopper. Several departments have moved from the .40 S&W to the .45 ACP. If you get into reloading, reloading the .45 ACP is easier than the .40 S&W.

Stay away from .45 GAP. Also be aware there are several different 9mm that are different cartridges. The 9x19 is the most common in the U.S. and is also know as 9mm Luger and 9mm Parabellum.

9x19 = 9mm Luger = 9mm Parabellum


----------



## PM (May 30, 2011)

Based exclusively on what you have said (i.e., beginner, home defense, and target), I would recommend either the XD Compact 9mm or XDm 3.8" Compact 9mm. Plenty of stopping power and plenty of rounds in the magazine. The others will not be as good to learn with because of recoil and/or weight, IMO. If you like the feel of a longer barrel, as in weight, then you may want to go up to the 5" barrel on the XD or the 4.5" on the XDm. I have a XD .45 compact and an XDm 4.5" 9mm. I love them both, but the .45 is a heavy gun and not really for a beginner unless you're a big guy. Again, that's my opinion. The 9mm is plenty of gun, has a nice solid grip, and drives nails. Plus the 9mm ammo is the cheapest of the bunch.

You can't go wrong with any XD/XDm, but make sure it feels good in the hand. 19/13 rounds of 9mm/.45 ammo adds a lot of weight. Try to get a dealer to let you feel it loaded. Or better yet, try to shoot one on a range so that you can feel it loaded and feel the recoil.


----------



## tex70 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have an XDm 3.8" in .40. Too snappy imo for practice. Good HD high-cap weapon. Have 3 or 400 rounds through her with no problems. Ammo always plentiful. Lots of good 45s out there are more recoil friendly.

May as well practice with what you need the most...


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

9mm no question, cheap ammo, effective home defence (shot placement), Go GLOCK they are the cheapest and most reliable but XD isn't bad either

Whatever you do tho, do NOT get a .22, you might as well get a BB gun if your going to do that


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Whatever you do tho, do NOT get a .22, you might as well get a BB gun if your going to do that


Please read my above post correctly. Nobody suggested a .22 for personal protection. The OP stated they are a relatively new shooter. I suggested getting a handgun in .22LR in the same action as the OP is planning for a centerfire. The .22LR is best for learning the fundamentals and proper form. Ask 100 certified pistol instructors, and the vast majority will say a .22LR is best for new shooters to learn the fundamentals and proper form. The instructors themselves will use their .22LR for practicing the fundamentals. The ammo is the least expensive and accurate. It does not take long for a shooter to pay for the .22LR handgun with their ammo savings.


----------

